# Itunes crashes when adding music



## bkirton489 (Apr 3, 2011)

Just recently I had troubles syncing my ipod, I followed support instructions and got to the point of starting with a new library. Now when I try to add a song (any song) I have tried with multiple mp3 files, Itunes crashes ( APPCRASH) I have tried reinstalling, checking startup programs (MSCONFIG) all of the things mentioned in the apple support section but I still result in the same problem... Im running out of options, could someone please help me with this problem. I am running windows vista (home edition)

Cheers.
iPod touch, Windows Vista


----------



## bkirton489 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have opened itunes with a new library no problems but as soon as I add a song (any song ) to the library Itunes will crash...


----------



## bkirton489 (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Which verison of iTunes are you using?


----------



## bkirton489 (Apr 3, 2011)

10.6.0.40
itunes works fine in another user im just not able to test it with my regular library because for some reason the user doesnt have permission to access my default user files even though its setup as admin.

I did import a sample song and it didnt crash, in the new user.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I recommend try to reinstall it again or get help with Apple Support. With AppCrashes it on there part.

https://expresslane.apple.com/GetproductgroupList.do?PRKEYS=PF4


----------

